# Voir Eurosport sur mon Mac ?



## CDI (5 Août 2008)

Salut à tous. Voila je n'arrive pas à voir la vidéo sur Eurosport. Quand je me connecte sur la page test  ( http://player.eurosport.fr/SubscriptionProcess/Subscribe.aspx?offerid=231 ) il me dit, Windows Media Player Plug-in pour Firefox est nécessaire.

Hors je ne le trouve pas. Il me dise qu'avec Flip4mac, cela marche, mais j'ai installé et ça ne marche pas. Est ce que quelqu'un peu essayé de se connecter sur le lien et me dire si il arrive à voir la vidéo ? Si quelqu'un à une solution, merci d'avance. 

(Désolé si je ne suis pas au bon endroit sur le forum, mais la il y a de l'internet, de la vidéo et de l'utilitaire lol.)


----------



## pascalformac (5 Août 2008)

bonjour
déjà traité
Et de memoire c'est niet
non geré par Mac


----------



## CDI (5 Août 2008)

Merci, mais en quelle année ? lol. Justement Eurosport me dit que ça marche normalement, donc je suis un peu surpris je ne sais pas trop quoi faire. Je peux aussi basculer le Mac sur Windows, mais pour être franc ça m'emmerde windows. J'espère que quelqu'un me dira qu'il y arrive, cela voudra dire qu'il y a une solution.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

Ben moi, ça me dit que je dois utiliser Internet Explorer 6 ou 7. Ils peuvent toujours sur brosser.

En plus impossible d'ouvrir, leur FAQ. Ils disent quelque part quelles sont les configurations compatibles pour leur daube?

ça pue encore les DRM cette histoire.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Août 2008)

eurosport te dit que ca marche?
Au téléphone?
sur une page?


Ah ben alors qu'ils te le reglent puisqu'ils sont si sympas
il y a un vague fil macbidouille qui pretend que c'est possible mais ne dit pas comment

en passant te fatigue pas pour le plug firefox
QUE windows


> 302K
> *Platforms:*
> 
> Windows XP SP2 (x86)
> ...


----------



## koeklin (5 Août 2008)

Par contre  Canalsat met  à disposition de ces abonnés un nouveau service diffusant Eurosport et 13 autres chaines sur le net (en ß, PC, Linux et Mac).
Mais bon c'est un hors-sujet car la c'est plus de la TV sur le net.


----------



## CDI (5 Août 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Par contre  Canalsat met  à disposition de ces abonnés un nouveau service diffusant Eurosport et 13 autres chaines sur le net (en ß, PC, Linux et Mac).
> Mais bon c'est un hors-sujet car la c'est plus de la TV sur le net.



Je ne comprend pas bien ce que tu dis ? Tu dis que canal met Eurosport sur le Net, mais que ça n'a rien à voir avec la télé sur le Net ?


----------



## koeklin (5 Août 2008)

Si, ce qu'offre Canalsat pour ses abonnés , c'est de la télé sur le net  .
Ce que je dis, cest que censervice de télé sur le net, c'est un peu hors sujet dans ce fil qui porte sur un service gratuit de diffusion d'extraits vidéos de Eurosport.


----------



## vanessag (25 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,
je suis une grande débutante sur mac puisque j'étais sur PC depuis quelques années.
Voilà jusque là nous regardions eurosport mais là il affiche que je dois télécharger windows média player plug-in mais une fois téléchargé ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.
quelqu'un peut-il maider?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2009)

quel plug?
et relire la reponse 5


----------



## leorose (13 Juin 2009)

bonjour,
en direct des 24 h du mans devant mon iMac intel, voilà comment j'ai fait:
-j'utilise safari 4, flip for mac 2,2,3,7 et quick time 7,6,2 sous leopard 10,5,7 (bref les dernières versions de chacun de ces logiciels). je n'ai pas réussi à installer windows media player pour mac car trop vieille version (microsoft a arrêté le développement).
-j'ai tésté le eurosport player et me suis inscrit en passant par internet explorer sous windows grace à parallels qui me permet de faire tourner le mac intel sous windows: je voulais être sûr que si ça ne marchait pas avec safari ou firefox sous mac osx alors je ne perdrai pas mes 5 euros d'abonnement à eurosport.
-une fois que je me suis inscrit, j'ai lancé safari sous osx, j'avais parametré flip4mac pour qu'il ouvre une fenetre dans le logiciel quick time ce qui me permet de redimensionner la fenetre de quicktime. 
-le player QT se lance et après une dizaine de seconde: ça MARCHE!

nb: donc si on a pas de quoi lancer windows sur son mac, on peut sans doute s'abonner bien que le player dise que ça ne marche pas sous safari

David


----------

